# PC an bei Strom an



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

Hoi. 

Meine Freundin hat n PC mit nem kaputten Motherboard (oder Netzteil?) Jedenfalls: Wenn man ihn einsteckt, dann fährt er gleich hoch. Wenn man ihn runter fährt und nicht vom Strom nimmt, bleibt er aus bis man ihn wieder normal einschaltet.

Ich möchte diesen Effekt jetzt mit meinem normalen, funktionierenden, PC erreichen. Ich schalte meine ganze PC- und Peripherie-Anlage über eine Hauptsteckdose ein. Und es wäre sehr angenehm, wenn ich dann nicht jedes Mal auch noch den Rechner einschalten müsste - sondern der einfach schon hochfährt wenn ich mit dem Fuß auf den Schalter der Hauptsteckdosenleiste drücke.

Gibt es dafür eine Jumpereinstellung oder ähnliches? Mein Handbuch verrät mir nix.

Asus M3a78 emh hdmi. Phenom X4 9950


----------



## Imens0 (27. Juni 2009)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine sowas im bios schonmal gesehen zu haben...such mal nen eintrag mit power-on startup oder so


----------



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

Ich schau gleich mal


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Die Funktion lautet "Power on AC loss" o.Ä. .
Um den Effekt zu erreichen musst du hier "On" wählen.

Ist eigentlich eher eine Server-Funktion welche den Reboot nach einem Stromausfall gewährleisten soll, findet sich aber auch auf vielen(nicht allen) Consumer-Boards.


----------



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

Geilo - perfekt! Ihr habt mein Leben etwas erleichtert.

Und jetzt ist auch klar, dass das Motherboard meiner Freundin net kaputt ist


----------



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

War doch net die richtige Option. Wie du schon gesagt hast, olstyle is das nur für Server die ihren Strom verlieren. Ich möchte aber den gleichen Effekt trotz korrektem runterfahren. 

Schließlich soll das harte abschalten ja nicht gut für die Platten sein, wenn ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Welche Optionen gibt es denn bei dir?

Bei meinem Board gibt es "On", "Off" und "Last State".
Bei NR.1 wird nach wirklich jeder Stromunterbrechung neu gestartet, auch wenn der PC vorher schon aus war. Letztere läuft natürlich nur an wenn der PC vorher nicht herunter gefahren wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Welche Optionen gibt es denn bei dir?
> 
> Bei meinem Board gibt es "On", "Off" und "Last State".
> Bei NR.1 wird nach wirklich jeder Stromunterbrechung neu gestartet, auch wenn der PC vorher schon aus war. Letztere läuft natürlich nur an wenn der PC vorher nicht herunter gefahren wurde.


 
Muss der PC nicht eine Zeit lang abgeschaltet gewesen sein, bis das funktioniert?
Also, bei meinem gehts nur, wenn der PC mindestens 30 Sekunden vom Netz war (vielleicht müssen sich die Kondensatoren erst entladen oder so).


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Natürlich muss der PC wirklich garkeinen Saft gehabt haben damit das Bios einen Stromverlust erkennt. 
Bei mir ist das z.B. leicht an der KontrollLED der Graka zu erkennen, welche auch noch ihre 30 Sekunden "Power OK" signalisiert nachdem der Netzstecker gezogen wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich muss der PC wirklich garkeinen Saft gehabt haben damit das Bios einen Stromverlust erkennt.
> Bei mir ist das z.B. leicht an der KontrollLED der Graka zu erkennen, welche auch noch ihre 30 Sekunden "Power OK" signalisiert nachdem der Netzstecker gezogen wurde.


 
Stimmt, jetzt wo du's sagst, meine Power Leuchte am Mainboard muss erst ausgehen, das dauert eine Weile. 

Aber wenn der PC lange genug aus war und man dann die Steckerleiste einschaltet, dann sollte der PC doch hochfahren, wenn man im Bios das aktiviert hat?
Also, bei mir ist das so.


----------



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

Werd ich morgen mal berichten - wenn der pc leer lief.


Allerdings hat es ja ein erstes Mal schon funktioniert als ich ihm während dem Betrieb(!) den Saft genommen habe.

Ich habe 4 verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu welchen Signalen der PC aufwachen kann - hab da alle eingeschaltet. Welche genau das waren, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Werd ich morgen mal berichten - wenn der pc leer lief.
> 
> 
> Allerdings hat es ja ein erstes Mal schon funktioniert als ich ihm während dem Betrieb(!) den Saft genommen habe.
> ...


 
Also eigentlich reicht die Einstellung für Power on bei AC los oder so.
Dann sollte der PC starten, wenn du die Steckerleiste wieder einschaltest.
Ganz normal runter fahren, abschalten und dann Steckerleiste aus.

Kann aber auch sein, dass das Bios bei dir nur dann darauf reagiert, wenn der Rechner nicht runtergefahren wurde.
Musste halt mal testen.


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Werd ich morgen mal berichten - wenn der pc leer lief.
> 
> 
> Allerdings hat es ja ein erstes Mal schon funktioniert als ich ihm während dem Betrieb(!) den Saft genommen habe.



Habs genauso, schön mit abschaltbaren Dosen über Funk...
Man kann ihn schon vom weitem Starten.



k-b schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu welchen Signalen der PC aufwachen kann - hab da alle eingeschaltet. Welche genau das waren, weiß ich nicht mehr.



Das waren bestimmt Wake-Events für Modem, LAN und sonstigen Eingabegeräte. Also wundere dich nicht, wenn dein Rechner plötzlich startet, wenn du den Switch einstöpseltst oder einschaltest...

Du brauchst aber nur die Option "Power On after AC loss" auf "Power On" zu stellen. Bei "Power Off" bleibt der PC einfach aus, "Last State" startet den PC nur bei wirklichen Stromausfall. Bei sachgemäßen Herunterfahren bleibt er daher aus.

Dem PC muss daher wirklich der Saft genommen werden. Eher ist es bei einer optischen Maus/Tastatur (kabelgebunden!), die Onboard auf 5VStb gejumpert sind, ersichtlich, weil die LED´s erst nach "Kondensatoren leer" ausgehen.
Aber das dürfte ja eh kein Problem sein, denn wenn man den Rechner ausmacht, macht man ihn lange Zeit eh nicht wieder an, da man sich höchstwarscheinlich was anderes vorgenommen hat. (meisstens, es sei denn, man bewundert gerade ständig die "Power On after AC loss"-Funktion)


----------



## k-b (27. Juni 2009)

Bin gespannt! Danke nochmal für die Erklärung.


----------



## k-b (28. Juni 2009)

yeah geilo! Heute morgen ist alles angesprungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> yeah geilo! Heute morgen ist alles angesprungen


 
So muss das sein.


----------

